# A new addition to my set - An Average Day



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

I have just posted a new composition which is an addition to my set - _An Average Day_. I would really appreciate some feedback on it since it presented me with new musical challenges. The piece is called _Sorrow During a Period of Lucidity_. When you look after someone with dementia full time, lucidity brings joy. But, sometimes, it brings sorrow. This is my attempt to describe that feeling.

*Music:*

__
https://soundcloud.com/

Best wishes,

Old Ken.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I really enjoy your pieces Old Ken. There seems to be a sadness to them I can only look on from a distance, not having been close to your situation, and as you state their purpose is very much expression of a specific emotion(s). Musically, the instrumentation seemed strange at first, but I got used to it after a short while. It is quite static - almost but not quite contemplative. I don't know how to describe it.


----------



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Ramako. I do appreciate your observations. The sadness comes from rare occasions when my wife glimpses reality and becomes aware of the extent of her cognitive losses. You are right about the instrumentation. I added a bass flute and soprano glockenspiel to a standard string orchestra. I have been struggling with writing for string quartets and for string orchestra and this is the first piece that I have felt happy with. I can understand your difficulty describing it though. This is perhaps the weakness of my compositions which, at present, depend so heavily on my unique experience of a loved one suffering from dementia. But I'm grateful that you enjoy these pieces - Thank you.


----------

